# good news for Mogadore!



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

fishing report first. fished with number one this morning. she said she would go if i released the fish. no problem i just need to boat some. nice crappie and about a dozen jumbo perch, they were hard to release. started where i left off Sunday morning it was a ghost town. hit a







big shoreline weedbed put a couple markers on the outside edges. trolled between my markers staying where the weed top where 4 to 8 feet down in 8 to 12 fow. now for the really good news, the owner at mogadore bait told me they are putting in a launch ramp in the old beach area. when they closed sunnybrook and north **** the first thought i had was the beach would be a great place for a ramp. i hope this goes thru,he said it would be done by next year. here where the lucky fish.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That is good news, I like to fish the west end, and its a long
haul from the watershed. I gave up traveling Lansinger Rd.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunnybrook and North **** were closed to vehicles due to the abuse to the roads and trash, just like Lansinger is now. So it dont make since to put a launch there.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

i never considered **** road a launch. have you been down lansinger this year? it is the best i have seen in years.the old beach area would be the best place for a ramp. lots of room for parking and flat. any improvements would be a good thing. and there is a huge gate there already, this would keep the winter time 4 wheelers out.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

rockytop said:


> i never considered **** road a launch. have you been down lansinger this year? it is the best i have seen in years.the old beach area would be the best place for a ramp. lots of room for parking and flat. any improvements would be a good thing. and there is a huge gate there already, this would keep the winter time 4 wheelers out.


X2 I was on the shoreline around lansinger several weeks ago and remember telling my buddy how surprised I was that it was clean! The road was garbage but the shore line was clean where I fished.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Let's see how it will look by end of summer, bet it's trashed again and bad roads.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good job! I bet it Was hard to put those big perch back! Also, you've been out a lot lately on weekdays, Bob. Did you retire??(Not being nosey,just trying to keep pace!)


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That will be better for the fisherman than the lake with a nice new boat ramp. Alot of people avoid moggie because of where the ramps are.

Good catches!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> X2 I was on the shoreline around lansinger several weeks ago and remember telling my buddy how surprised I was that it was clean! The road was garbage but the shore line was clean where I fished.


Yeah, someone's taking all their trash, filled up the "business end"of the porta john by the launch parking area, dumped what they couldn't jam down the hole outside Next to the p-j! I suppose they thought it was a "dumpster on end"!(D-A's think like that!) Taking that trash back home never entered their weak mind!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

A ramp at the old beach area would be great! I haven't fished that area since they closed the campground! I remember catching a jumbo perch right behind the floating dock in the swimming area.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was there last evening and I talked to an ODNR guy who was there picking the trash up and putting in buckets. He was telling me that they are short staff so he is the only guy in a 200 mile radius that cleans up around there. he said he makes it there about every third day. I was hoping he was there to check license but wasn't he was there just to pick up trash.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

A new ramp would be great. Lansinger roads ramp isn't bad but the road is and the 43 ramp it too shallow even for my small boat.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It wouldn't be a surprise if Lansinger Rd boat ramp & vehicle access road is eventually closed if & when the new ramp at the old swimming beach area is opened. I can't see both being opened... too much maintenance, patrolling, trash & liability.


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think there is too much patrolling, I still see people with gas motors on the lake. Maybe the rules have been changed, I was told it's still a electric motor only lake. Does anyone know where to get the rules in writing?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The lake is electric only. Your now permitted to have boats on the lake with out boards just not run them. If it has a removeable fuel tank it must be removed


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice job Bob! Question for you Moggie guys and gals... I fished there for the first time through the ice this winter and loved it. I have an 18' center console boat and I know that it's an electric only lake... my question is, if I raise my outboards, am I allowed to fish from my boat with my minnkota? Or, because the motors are attached, am I not allowed to have it out there? Would LOVE to fish the open water


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Nice job Bob! Question for you Moggie guys and gals... I fished there for the first time through the ice this winter and loved it. I have an 18' center console boat and I know that it's an electric only lake... my question is, if I raise my outboards, am I allowed to fish from my boat with my minnkota? Or, because the motors are attached, am I not allowed to have it out there? Would LOVE to fish the open water


Look at Hower's post right above yours.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

There are no more City of Akron Watershed Rangers patrolling Moggie.... or East Branch, Ladue, Pippen or Lake Rockwell. The downtown city of Akron 'Bean-Counters" decided having such a program was no longer needed, justified or cost-effective. The "Ranger Program" program ended 2 years ago.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome! Question 2; is there or is this new ramp suitable to launch a boat like mine?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Marina ramp is shallow i launch my 16 ft bass boat there but your backing in a long ways. Then theirs the bridge you have to get under to get to the main lake its pretty low. A full size bass boat fits but just barely


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> Marina ramp is shallow i launch my 16 ft bass boat there but your backing in a long ways. Then theirs the bridge you have to get under to get to the main lake its pretty low. A full size bass boat fits but just barely


My boat is a deep v hull. It's pictured in my avatar. Do you think it's too big? It's about an hour 1 way for me so I'd hate to drive out and not be able fish


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lansinger is about your best bet. If(as I assume, you have a built in tank, you don't have to worry abt it, just keep the o/b quiet-ie, not running).Power-loading can get you a ticket so I wouldn't! That ramp drops off with any trailer carrying more than a 12 ft'er. Good thing, you'll need the extra depth. It will not be easy but can be done. It is ALWAYS windy making retrieval a hoot! and the docks suck, barely out of the water. Good luck.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> My boat is a deep v hull. It's pictured in my avatar. Do you think it's too big? It's about an hour 1 way for me so I'd hate to drive out and not be able fish


I have a 16 deep V pro Tracker SC and I wouldn't consider taking it done Lansinger road.. Might be able to get it off at the ramp but with the road being so terrible with holes and ruts it's not worth taking the chance of my motor ripping my transom off even using my transom saver .. When I fish Moggy I go with my brother in his 14 alliminium fishing boat.. Take a ride sometime and check out the road before bringing your boat is what I would recommend... Plus the parking isn't the best either for trailers...


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Good job! I bet it Was hard to put those big perch back! Also, you've been out a lot lately on weekdays, Bob. Did you retire??(Not being nosey,just trying to keep pace!)


just using the last use or lose vacation days, before i reup for the erie walleye fishing. got her all cleaned up and running its walleye time.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> It wouldn't be a surprise if Lansinger Rd boat ramp & vehicle access road is eventually closed if & when the new ramp at the old swimming beach area is opened. I can't see both being opened... too much maintenance, patrolling, trash & liability.


I agree !


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Funny how things change, i grew up near nimi and remember how people trashed the shoreline. and mogadore was really clean back when the boats where staked and no shore fishing was allowed. i dont have a problem people shore fishing or having boats with the gas motors on, just leave the place better then you found it. maybe we need to bring back the crying indian commercial. they cleaned nimi up and i wont give up on mogadore. I dont even know the hours and days years i have spent there. taking friends there kids many kids just to see there face after catching there first fish. all roads go bad and need fixing, but there is no excuse for the trash. here is a pic from yesterday, nature.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Rockytop, I know where you live! I recognized the house in the background! I'm your neighbor! I've walked past your house at least 2 dozen times in the last 5 years. Sometimes with the kids and sometimes with the big red dog.

If you were to walk straight through the woods behind your house to the blue house, you'd be at my back door!!!

If you ever want a fishing partner for moggy or erie or wherever, I'm just over the hill and through the woods!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Nice job Bob! Question for you Moggie guys and gals... I fished there for the first time through the ice this winter and loved it. I have an 18' center console boat and I know that it's an electric only lake... my question is, if I raise my outboards, am I allowed to fish from my boat with my minnkota? Or, because the motors are attached, am I not allowed to have it out there? Would LOVE to fish the open water


 i wouldn't try to put that boat in mogadore. Im not saying its impossible, but you will have to lauch of lasinger rd...there are shallow rocky spots in that area, that when you find them your trolling motor wont be happy...its a great lake to fish...in my opinion i think you stand a good chance having issues....if you lived closer,no big deal...1hr drive? I would say no....you will look like a battle ship...ive seen smaller bass boats have a hard time loading...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

backfar said:


> i wouldn't try to put that boat in mogadore. Im not saying its impossible, but you will have to lauch of lasinger rd...there are shallow rocky spots in that area, that when you find them your trolling motor wont be happy...its a great lake to fish...in my opinion i think you stand a good chance having issues....if you lived closer,no big deal...1hr drive? I would say no....you will look like a battle ship...ive seen smaller bass boats have a hard time loading...


Yeah, I figured. When I got this boat, the trade off was I had to sell my 14' aluminum inland boat. I used to live closer to the inland lakes like PLX, nimi, mogadore, Berlin... Now, I'm 30 minutes south west of Edgewater and Avon and fish Erie. I miss chasing those slabs though. I witnessed Lansinger Rd first hand this winter. I would NEVER take my boat through there lol


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Yeah, I figured. When I got this boat, the trade off was I had to sell my 14' aluminum inland boat. I used to live closer to the inland lakes like PLX, nimi, mogadore, Berlin... Now, I'm 30 minutes south west of Edgewater and Avon and fish Erie. I miss chasing those slabs though. I witnessed Lansinger Rd first hand this winter. I would NEVER take my boat through there lol


Come on the angry floater will go anywhere. I couldn't help it


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

rockytop said:


> Come on the angry floater will go anywhere. I couldn't help it


lol! It's an attention gett'r that's for sure. I was waiting for jokes and bustin' haha all in fun


----------

